# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  D-link DIR-300: Из LAN не видно WiFi

## starkeen

Возникла проблема в сети с роутером DIR-300 (родная прошивка версии 1.03): в сети участвует два компьютера, соединенные с роутером через Ethernet (LAN) и один ноутбук, соединенный с ним (роутером) через Wi-Fi. Настройки сети идентичные (не считая разных IP) и находятся в одном сегменте (192.168.0.ххх). Все трое успешно получают с роутера интернет. Ноутбук с Wi-Fi видит в сети компьютеры, подключенные в LAN, успешно их пингует. Но оба компьютера не видят в сети ноутбук. Пинг не проходит. Зато они видят друг друга. В статусе маршрутизатора видно все три устройства.
На ноутбуке windows-файрвол отключен, других не установлено, антивирусов тоже нет. Ничего нет).
Подскажите, в чем может быть дело.

----------


## Cheechako

Представляется, это вопрос настройки системы (не помню, чтобы в Dir-300 были такие настройки "на поверхности"):
некоторые намёки :) на решение можно посмотреть:
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=7:33446
http://forum.windowsfaq.ru/showthread.php?t=51325

----------

